# When is it ok to remove crate separator?



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Wow, you have a huge crate. My boy can fit in a 36" crate no problem. If you don't think he will potty in his crate, then you can remove it. That is the reason it is in there. I also don't have anything on the bottom of the crates; Beamer likes the cool surface better and always bunched towels up to the back so he could lay on the plastic.


----------



## toliva (Nov 24, 2011)

I know, it's a humongous crate. I bought it before we even had him and wasn't sure what size to get... I got the XL based on his parents' size, and, we have plenty of space for it. But good lord is it huge.

During the day, Zeke sleeps on the carpet directly on top of the a/c vent. He likes the best of both worlds, lol, soft and cool. Some days it's been cold, so we sometimes have been running heat. On those days he avoids the vent and moves between plain carpet and laminate (or the brick fireplace), back and forth every so often, I'm assuming because he gets hot and cold.

That's why I thought the Kuranda bed would be the perfect option for him, since it is raised and allows airflow, but not a hard surface.

He has never, ever pottied in his crate, so I don't want to make any mistakes by taking out the separator too soon


----------



## darbysdad (Dec 23, 2011)

As long as there are no accidents I would remove it. Darby has hers removed at 5 months, and she loves the "condo" feel. We took an old set of drapes and cut it to fit the bottom of the crate. My wife made a hole at each corner and zip tied it to the crate wires. Darby goes in and "nests" for a couple of minutes and lays down. The drape has stayed in place. The material is a thick heavy cotton and still remains cool.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

We never had a seperater since both the crates I have are ones from our last golden. They didn't come with one and I never had a problem (with the exception of one diarrhea accident, but that was because he couldn't hold it).


----------



## toliva (Nov 24, 2011)

darbysdad said:


> My wife made a hole at each corner and zip tied it to the crate wires.


That's a really good idea!

Ok, you guys have me convinced to give it a try.... He'll be 5 months old by the time the bed gets here....


----------



## JohnA (Feb 10, 2012)

You could always remove the divider and use a box or something to block off part of the crate.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Just take it out. If he's not having accidents in the house, the chance that he'll pee in the crate is really, really slim. And if for some reason he does, simply put the divider back in for a month. One accident's not going to break his crate training.


----------



## toliva (Nov 24, 2011)

tippykayak said:


> Just take it out. If he's not having accidents in the house, the chance that he'll pee in the crate is really, really slim. And if for some reason he does, simply put the divider back in for a month. One accident's not going to break his crate training.


Thanks! I'm going to go for it. I ordered his bed last night and I know he will love it! 

The odds of him chewing on a box in his crate are greater than him peeing in the crate, LOL! I will just cross my fingers.


----------



## JohnA (Feb 10, 2012)

toliva said:


> The odds of him chewing on a box in his crate are greater than him peeing in the crate, LOL! I will just cross my fingers.


Yeah, sounds familiar. 

FWIW, I moved the divider back a good bit last week (Jake is 12wks) and he seems much more comfortable and happy with the crate.


----------



## toliva (Nov 24, 2011)

Well, interesting story. I tried it, and it did NOT work out, but not because of any potty issues.

I removed the separator and put the bed in his crate. I put him to bed. I figured he'd adjust pretty well b/c has another bed just like it downstairs. He got VERY nervous right away - panting, pacing, yawning, digging... obviously very uncomfortable. So I took the bed out but had no energy left to deal w/ the separator (it was late), so I put him back in his crate. But he was still very nervous. Poor guy. He was biting the floor, digging at it, crying, pacing, panting.... OMG!! Crazy! I put the separator back, put him to bed and he plopped down and went to sleep! Poor puppy. He didn't like all that open space . Definitely a learning lesson for me. We'll keep the spacer in and keep moving it back an inch or so at a time like I have been. I can't believe how stressed he got! Poor baby.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

I have never used a divider with mine.


----------



## darbysdad (Dec 23, 2011)

toliva said:


> Well, interesting story. I tried it, and it did NOT work out, but not because of any potty issues.
> 
> I removed the separator and put the bed in his crate. I put him to bed. I figured he'd adjust pretty well b/c has another bed just like it downstairs. He got VERY nervous right away - panting, pacing, yawning, digging... obviously very uncomfortable. So I took the bed out but had no energy left to deal w/ the separator (it was late), so I put him back in his crate. But he was still very nervous. Poor guy. He was biting the floor, digging at it, crying, pacing, panting.... OMG!! Crazy! I put the separator back, put him to bed and he plopped down and went to sleep! Poor puppy. He didn't like all that open space . Definitely a learning lesson for me. We'll keep the spacer in and keep moving it back an inch or so at a time like I have been. I can't believe how stressed he got! Poor baby.


Yea good idea. Just move it a couple inches at a time so he dont notice. Sometimes going from a 1 bedroom flat to a Hollywood Mansion is too much to take. I remember when I was a famous Hollywood actor.........................


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Rainheart said:


> *We never had a seperater since both the crates I have are ones from our last golden. They didn't come with one and I never had a problem* (with the exception of one diarrhea accident, but that was because he couldn't hold it).


Same here. I don't think at 5 mos. he's start peeing in his crate.


----------



## toliva (Nov 24, 2011)

darbysdad said:


> Yea good idea. Just move it a couple inches at a time so he dont notice. Sometimes going from a 1 bedroom flat to a Hollywood Mansion is too much to take. I remember when I was a famous Hollywood actor.........................


Ha! Yes, I think it was just too much change for him


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Aawh poor guy! I think if you go one inch at a time he should get used to it very quickly! Good luck!


----------

